# G'day from Australia! :)



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wooo another aussie 
where abouts in Australia are you??
Oh and I'm Annie with a 16 year old tb
Pics are a must on here haha


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice to meet you Annie!
That's the TB in your pic right? He, or she, is beautiful!! 
Haha, only Wagga Wagga  
You live in Australia too?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Yess thats Buzz, haha
Oh you did pist a pic my bad haha
I'm in Western Austarlia Mandurah area


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Love the name! 
Only just figured out how to post pics, I'm a bit slow :L 
Awesome, I'd love to go to Western Australia! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey

im an aussie too - im in albury/wodonga these days i used to live up wagga way 

my horse is an arab too


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey! Nice to meet you jazir1787! 
That's awesome! I go to Albury once a fortnight! 
I bet he is beautiful! 
x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am NOT an Aussie (tho my bro in law is), but I like your cute Arab mare. I started riding 11 years ago and leased a 19 year old flea bitten gray Arab mare, a G'dansk daughter . She was a little hotbox! I saw her out being ridden the ohter day, slowly , yes, but she is now 30 and still taking a rider out for slow trail rides. My friends Arab mare is 23 and is still the fastest horse on our ranch.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

YAY ANOTHER AUSSIE!  Well, welcome to the board, i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

@tinyliny Musf be an Arab thing! Cause by god they have the energy of a 3 year old! :L oh, Shadow is a boy, haha. He is very feminine though! :L he's my first horse 

@HorseChic haha, there seems to be lots of Aussies here!  thanks! I definitely will! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  

What do you do with Sombra?


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey. 
Thanks saskia! 
I don't do any eventing, I just basically ride him by myself, Or somtimes with friends  but I would really like to learn how to jump soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

By the way saskia, your horse is adorable!


----------



## showrider (Dec 9, 2010)

I am also aussie, I am new to here :lol:


Nice horses everyone.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

QUESTION? is anyone here from SA?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

haha monique i pretty much do the same i just ride by my self or sometimes with my sister!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to forum!


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thankyou every one  
@caitlinpalomino, haha, same! I love riding with my sister  I don't know why, I just find pleasure more fun that showjumping and all that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Caitlinpalomino, I'm a South Aussie  
Welcome Monique99!!


----------



## Monique99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thankyou Kayty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wherebouts in SA are you kayty?


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah Aussies ! lol Im on the Sunshine Coast QLD .
ATM it should be called hail & rain Coast! Crazy weather!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in the Southern Adelaide Hills area


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome here!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

I'm a South Aussie too, I live not to far from Kayty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

